# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  توضیح درمورد دیپلم مجدد؟؟

## meh.75

*سلام یه سوال شدیدا حیاتی دارم:

من فکر میکردم که اگه دیپلم مجدد بگیری تو همون رشته ای که دیپ مجدد گرفتی باید کنکور بدی اما امروز فیمیدم که اینجور نیست؟؟فضیه چیه؟؟
من دیپلم تجربی دارم و معدل نهاییم 13شده.اگه دیپلم انسانی بگیرم میتونم کنکور95رشته تجربی شرکت کنم؟در اینصورت تاثیر معدل چه جوری میشه؟؟
کلا گیج شدم......اگه میشه یه توضیح درومورد دیپلم مجدد و اینکه چه جوری بگیریم بدید*

----------


## meh.75

اپ.....

----------


## Dayi javad

> *سلام یه سوال شدیدا حیاتی دارم:
> 
> من فکر میکردم که اگه دیپلم مجدد بگیری تو همون رشته ای که دیپ مجدد گرفتی باید کنکور بدی اما امروز فیمیدم که اینجور نیست؟؟فضیه چیه؟؟
> من دیپلم تجربی دارم و معدل نهاییم 13شده.اگه دیپلم انسانی بگیرم میتونم کنکور95رشته تجربی شرکت کنم؟در اینصورت تاثیر معدل چه جوری میشه؟؟
> کلا گیج شدم......اگه میشه یه توضیح درومورد دیپلم مجدد و اینکه چه جوری بگیریم بدید*


بله میتونی !

تاثیر معدل در دروس زبان فارسی عربی و انگلیسی و دین و زندگی حدود 6 درصد !
در بقیه درسا صفر درصد ! در واقع درصد کنکور شما مهم

----------

